# FO1: Writing & Submitting a FAQ

## pjp

Navigation: [Forums] [Table of Contents]

Keep in mind, answers to FAQs are written by volunteers.

How do I know if a FAQ is being worked on?

After you've determined the FAQ doesn't already exist, you should be able to search for it.  If everyone writing FAQs follows the guidelines, you should be able to search for FAQ in the Documentation, Tips & Tricks forum.  Subject lines of each FAQ being worked on should begin with [FAQ] (see #3).  Because FAQs under development are kept in the Documentation, Tips & Tricks forum, the results should be manageable.

I have a suggestion for a FAQ topic.  Where can I make the suggestion?

A list of topics that need answers written for them can be found in [FAQ Forum] FAQs still needed.  Feel free to add suggestions in that thread.

I would like to write a FAQ.  What should I do?

For an example on how to format your FAQ, use an existing one from the FAQ Forum as a template.  Post your proposed FAQ in the Documentation, Tips & Tricks forum with a subject line beginning with [FAQ] (see example).  After you have posted your FAQ, please post a link to it in [FAQ Forum] FAQs still needed.  Once it has been posted, people will be able to discuss it, make suggestions and corrections.  Please update any necessary changes.  

Example FAQ subject line:

[FAQ] How do you turn on a monitor?

I've written a FAQ.  How do I get it into the FAQ Forum?

Once it has been reviewed, as in #3 above, a moderator will move it into the FAQ Forum.

I know of a thread that would make a good FAQ.  What can be done to make it a FAQ?

If the thread is merely a discussion of a topic, it will need to be formatted into a FAQ before it will be added to the FAQ Forum.  Anyone can do the formatting.  You can add a link to the thread in [FAQ Forum] FAQs still needed.  If you are going to do the formatting, please follow the steps in #3.

How are FAQ entries updated or kept current?

Ideally the author should try to maintain the document.  In the case where user A writes a FAQ, then becomes inactive, user B could rewrite the FAQ.  Once the new FAQ is fiinshed, it can be moved to replace the original.  In the case of minor changes, a moderator could do the editing.  Some FAQs will have a link to a feedback thread.  When available, all suggestions or comments about the FAQ should be posted to that thread.  Titles for feedback threads should begin with [FAQF].  If a feedback thread does not exist, feel free to start a new thread.

----------

